# اسئله الخطوبه للمقبلين على الزواج



## sameh7610 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*ما هو طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟ 


إن لكل إنسان أمنية في حياته يسعى لتحقيقها سواءً في المجال 
الاجتماعي أو الديني أو الأسري أو العلمي وغيره ،ومن المهم 
في بداية التعارف بين الخاطب والمخطوبة أن تكون الرؤية 
المستقبلية للطرفين واضحة. وكلما كانت الرؤية واضحة كلما 
قل الخلاف بين الزوجين في المستقبل. 

2- ما هو تصورك لمفهوم الزواج؟ 

إن هذا السؤال من الأسئلة المهمة بين الطرفين ،وذلك 
حتى يتعارف الطرفان على بعضهما أكثر، تقول إحدى 
المتزوجات: فوجئت عندما عرفت أن مفهوم الزواج عند 
زوجي هو مجرد تحقيق رغباته الجنسية فقط ، وأما أنا 
فلا احترام لي ولا تقدير وكل المسئوليات ملقاة علي. 
ويقول الزوج : كم فوجئت عندما علمت أن مفهوم الزواج 
عند زوجتي أنة من أجل الأبناء وأنا معها في مشاكل دائمة 
وإلي الآن لم يرزقنا الله الولد . فمعرفة مفهوم الزواج عند 
الطرفين والحوار حوله من الأمور التي تساعد على 
الاستقرار الأسري مستقبلاً. 

3- ما هي الصفات التي تحب أن تراها في شريك حياتك؟ 

جميل أن يتحدث الإنسان عن مشاعره وما يحب وما يكره 
وأجمل من ذلك كله أن يكون مثل هذا الحوار قبل الزواج 
بين الخاطب والمخطوبة ، حتى يستطيع كل طرف أن 
يحكم على الطرف الآخر إذا كان يناسبه من عدمه. ونقصد 
بالمحبوبات والمكروهات إلى النفس من السلوك 
والاخلاقيات والأساليب والمطعومات والهوايات وغيرها 

4- هل تر من الضروري إنجاب الطفل في أول سنة من الزواج؟ 

لعل البعض يعتقد أن هذا السؤال غير مهم ، ولكن كم من حالة 
تفكك وانفصال حصلت بين الأزواج بسبب هذا الموضوع 
وخصوصاً إذا بدأ أهل الزوج أو الزوجة يضغطون على 
الزوجين في موضوع الإنجاب ، ولكن على الزوجين ان يتفقا 
فيما بينهما على هذا الموضوع. وأن لا يكون سبباً من أسباب 
المشاكل الزوجية في المستقبل ، ونحن لم نققل أن الأفضل 
الإنجاب في أول سنة أو التأخير وإنما نترك هذه المسألة 
لاتفاق الخطيبين. 

5- هل تعاني من أي مشاكل صحية ؟ أو عيوب خلقية؟ 

لا شك أن معرفة الأمراض التي يعاني منها الطرف الأخر 
لا قدر الله تؤثر في قرار الاختيار الزواجي بل إن إخفاء 
المرض على الطرف الأخر يعتبر من الغش في العقد فلا 
بد أن يكون ذلك واضحاً بين الطرفين سواًكان به عاهة 
مستديمة أو برص في أماكن خفية من جسدة أو مرض السكر 
أو غيرها من الأمراض أو العيوب التي يعاني منها المقبل على الزواج. 

6- هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاؤك؟ 

إن العلاقات الاجتماعية هي أبرز ما يميز الإنسان ، ومهم 
أن يكون الإنسان اجتماعي الطبع يألف ويؤلف ، يحب ويحب 
ومهم عند التعارف أن يتعرف على الطرف الأخر من الناحية 
الاجتماعية كمعرفة أصدقائه وقوة علاقته بهم. وهل هو من 
النوع الاجتماعي أو الانطوائي. 

7- كيف هي علاقتك بوالديك؟(إخوانك ، أخواتك ، أرحامك). 

إن معرفة علاقة الخاطب أو المخطوبة بوالديه وأهله أمر 
في غاية الأهمية وذلك لأنة كما يقال إن الزواج ليس عقداً 
بين طرفين فقط وإنما هو عقد بين عائلتين فالزوج لن يعيش 
مع زوجته بمفرده منقطعاً عن العالم من حوله ، وإنما سيعيشان 
معاً وكلما كانت العلاقة بالوالدين بالوالدين حسنة كلما بارك الله 
في هذا الزواج ، وكتب لهذه العائلة التوفيق. 

8- بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك ؟ وما هي هواياتك.

كلما ازداد التعرف على الطرف الأخر كلما كان القرار 
بالاختيار سهلا و ميسراً ، وإن معرفة ما يحب الإنسان 
عملة في وقت فراغه دليل على شخصيته ومعيار لطموحه 
وأهدافه في الحياة ونظرته لمستقبله وشخصيته. 

9- هل لك نشاط خيري أو تطوعي ؟ 

كلما كانت علاقة الشخص بربه قوية كلما كان مأمون الجانب 
ويفضل أن تكون الفتاة أو الفتى يقتطعا جزءاً من وقتهما للعمل 
الخيري التطوعي وذلك من خلال تقديم عمل انمائي أو مساعدة 
أو حضور مجالس الخير والاستفادة منها فإن هذا النشاط مما 
يجدد الحياة الزوجية ويقوي العلاقة بينهما لأنهما يسعيان في 
هذه الدنيا من أجل هدف واحد وهو مرضاة الرب. 

10- ما رأيك لو تدخلت والدتي أو والدتك في حياتنا الشخصية؟ 

إن هذا السؤال ينبغي أن يطرحة المقبل على الخطوبة وذلك ليتعرف كل واحد منهما على الأخر في هذا الجانب ومدى حساسيته عنده فيتفقا إذا اختلفا في وجهة النظر على سياسة في التعامل بينهما وطريقه في حل الخلاف لو حصل تدخل من الوالد أو الوالدة أو حتى الجدة في علاقتهما الخاصة. ويمكن أن تراجع صفحة تجارب ناجحة لتستفيد مما ذكر فيها

منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول


عاوز اعرف ايه رأيكم​*


----------



## viviane tarek (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اية الموضوع الجامد دة يا عم سامح

هو موضوع حلو اوى بس انا شيفاة نظرى شوية

المهم الراحة النفسية بين الاثنين
واولا" واخيرا" ارادت الله مهما الانسان جاهد

عموما" انى اعطيت نقط مهمة للشباب العوزين يتزوجو عن طريق الورقة والقلم

متزعلش منى يا سامح 
الأختلاف فالرأى لا يفسد للود قدية ولا اية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااا  
أخى سامح

موضوع رائع وجدااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسيييييييييي ليك يا سامح 
بجد موضوع رائع و هادف...*


----------



## SALVATION (19 سبتمبر 2008)

_حقيقى موضوع فوق الرائع
يستحق الانتباه حقيقى مهم جدا
ميرسى كتييير يا باشا وربنا يعوضك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​_


----------



## sameh7610 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> اية الموضوع الجامد دة يا عم سامح
> 
> ربنا يخليكى
> 
> ...




*ميرسى مرورك

نورتى الموضوع*


----------



## sameh7610 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااا
> أخى سامح
> 
> موضوع رائع وجدااااااااااااا​*



*ميرسى مرورك يا باشا

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## sameh7610 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسيييييييييي ليك يا سامح
> بجد موضوع رائع و هادف...*




*ميرسى مرورك ريد روز

الرب يعوضك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _حقيقى موضوع فوق الرائع
> يستحق الانتباه حقيقى مهم جدا
> ميرسى كتييير يا باشا وربنا يعوضك
> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​_



*ميرسى يا باشا على الرد الجميل

نورت الموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			10- ما رأيك لو تدخلت والدتي أو والدتك في حياتنا الشخصية؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندك حق
انا شايفة ده اهم سؤال كمان لانه بيعمل مشاكل كتير خاصة لما بيستجيب احد الطرفين للتدخلات دى
ميرسى يا سامح*


----------



## sameh7610 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك جيلان

ولتعليقك الجميل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميررررسى يا سامح على الموضوع المهم وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## sameh7610 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك دونا

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا سامح

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ponponayah (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااا يا سامح
ومهم فعلا 
ميرسى ليك
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا سامح​
ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## just member (10 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا يا سامح على موضوعك*
*فى منتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (27 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى مروركم

الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------

